# "s" Codes



## kbarron (Jul 17, 2007)

Is anyone using these codes? Are there RVU'S attached? My understanding is that they are used for which there are no national codes. 
Thank you, Karen Barron


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Oct 15, 2007)

From what I understand, "S" codes are used by the Blue Cross Blue Shield organizations only and not necessarily all of them.  You should ask your payers if they can process and accept "S" codes before using them.  Otherwise, if there is no other appropriate code, use an unlisted code.


----------

